# Canon says preorders for the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 have exceeded expectations



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 13, 2020)

> I usually mock Nikon when they say these sorts of things, so I guess I’ll eat crow here.
> Canon Japan has said that preorder numbers for both the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 and some accessories have exceeded expectations and supply may be affected.
> *From Canon Japan (Google Translated)*
> We have received orders for the following products announced on July 9, 2020, that exceeded expectations, and it may take some time before the products are delivered.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## ketsang (Jul 13, 2020)

Not surprised. There are lots of current Canon DSLR shooters who are waiting for this to replace their 5D IV etc and I guess a lot of them are photo-centric and couldn't care less about video features.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 13, 2020)

The question is how many can they supply for the preorder demand ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2020)

Unlike Nikon which produces in low numbers and then have their products backordered with R5 and R6 its the human malware that is going to take toll on production.


----------



## WriteLight (Jul 13, 2020)

Sigh. I guess we sort of figured that would be the case but it's still a bit disappointing. At the same time I'm encouraged that the demand is what it is because it shows what a great job Canon has done with these products.


----------



## TheJanster (Jul 13, 2020)

The pre-orders for the extenders are not by me... Still disappointed the extenders do not work with the 70-200. R5 and 6 sound awesome though. Wondering how big the difference between 85 2 and 70-200 2.8 is for portraits (not accounting for the macro capabilities)...


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 13, 2020)

Did anybody notice that on B&H website it went from July 30th too July 31st 
Yet adorama still says July 30th 
And amazon still says July 30th hmm
Wondering who get the most cameras and when ?
For the R5


----------



## Jstnelson (Jul 13, 2020)

I wonder how many preorder units Amazon gets compared to someone like Adorama. I went with Amazon for the 5% cashback on my R5 and the battery grip. Ordered within a couple minutes of it listing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2020)

I've long predicted that people ordering early could resell their R5 for a nice profit once it arrives. There may be shortages until after Christmas. Those who waited on a 5D MK II may remember that.

Shortages can be difficult to overcome, since the entire supply chain is geared to deliver parts at a negotiated rate, and those suppliers may not be able to quickly speed up production.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2020)

Jstnelson said:


> I wonder how many preorder units Amazon gets compared to someone like Adorama. I went with Amazon for the 5% cashback on my R5 and the battery grip. Ordered within a couple minutes of it listing.


Typically, those who order from Adorama and B&H get cameras long before Amazon orders. If cameras are in good supply, it makes no difference. I have had the best luck at Adorama. (every new product order delivered the first day).


----------



## Aregal (Jul 13, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've long predicted that people ordering early could resell their R5 for a nice profit once it arrives. There may be shortages until after Christmas. Those who waited on a 5D MK II may remember that.
> 
> Shortages can be difficult to overcome, since the entire supply chain is geared to deliver parts at a negotiated rate, and those suppliers may not be able to quickly speed up production.


You bring up good points. This is pure speculation but Canon probably had to find other sources outside of China for the R5/R6 parts; probably sourcing from within Japan. This is probably why the launch price saw the large jump from the usual price increase between generations; 5D, 5D2, 5D3, 5D4. My initial guess was $3,600 USD but after the pandemic started, I bumped my guess up to $3800. I was $99 off; haha.
In a way, I was mentally prepared for a $3,800-$3,999 launch price, especially since Canon said it's under $4,000.


----------



## edoorn (Jul 13, 2020)

Well, the 5D IV was about 4300 euro's when launched 4 year ago, now the R5 is 4550. That is just about inflation correction, and you sure get a lot more of camera. So not too sure about this theory.

The 5D IV launched for 3500 usd back then; doing the R6 for 3600 would mean only a hundred dollar price increase. Now it's 400 more, Sure, it's 400 bucks but not too bad; about 10% more in 4 years.


----------



## Jstnelson (Jul 13, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Typically, those who order from Adorama and B&H get cameras long before Amazon orders. If cameras are in good supply, it makes no difference. I have had the best luck at Adorama. (every new product order delivered the first day).


Well, that sucks. I've never preordered a camera from Amazon but I've preordered many other things from them and they always ship 2 days before release date for a release date delivery.


----------



## miketcool (Jul 13, 2020)

I prefer ordering directly from Canon as historically they've done a great job delivering on time. BH and Adorama take orders before Canon starts, so a good amount of pre-release traffic goes for the online order crowd. I place my order over the phone when someone's in the office to make sure that it will arrive on time and doesn't get lost in the raffle.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jul 13, 2020)

I don't see the R5 as a legitimate successor of the 5D Mark IV, because it is not as DSLR and therefore should be a lot cheaper. 

Sadly those high preorder numbers mean that the high price of that camera is okay. That makes a price drop unlikely for quite a while.


----------



## felipeolveram (Jul 13, 2020)

Jstnelson said:


> I wonder how many preorder units Amazon gets compared to someone like Adorama. I went with Amazon for the 5% cashback on my R5 and the battery grip. Ordered within a couple minutes of it listing.



I went with Samy's Camera for the tax free and 3% back. On the website it says that the card won't be charged until the item is shipped but my card was aleady charged?


----------



## gbc (Jul 13, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> I went with Samy's Camera for the tax free and 3% back. On the website it says that the card won't be charged until the item is shipped but my card was aleady charged?


Sigh... unfortunately these types of shenanigans are the reason I keep ordering from Amazon. I tried ordering some from non-Amazon sites recently, and it was a nightmare. Accidentally put an old address in and realized it immediately, but there was no way to change it and had to wait for it to ship and return. 
Had a pre-order with Adorama, but once it showed up on Amazon i cancelled and just bit bullet and ordered through amazon. the ease of return/customer service is just worth it. And unfortunately i live in a state with a Samy's so can't even get it tax free.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 13, 2020)

Well, I was going to say "you asked for it, you got it" but now it's "you asked for it, but you may not get it".(for a long time) When I saw the spec sheet, I knew this would explode in our faces. Most of us will now have to sit and watch all the YouTube reviews and have a melt down. Seriously, I am happy for Canon's success and patiently wait for that golden email- "you order has been shipped". 
Short of an asteroid or comet smoking japan, we'll get through this.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 13, 2020)

I don't suppose this would be a way for Canon to spur some people who might be reluctant to purchase to get their order in ASAP, now would it?


----------



## StevenA (Jul 13, 2020)

Whelp. I pre-ordered the R5 kit at 5:05am on release morning. Hopefully most people just went for the body so my order won't be affected.

For everyone that didn't order early looks like if you wanted to it may be next year sometime before you get it.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 13, 2020)

They did one of the best marketing jobs I have seen out a camera company. No surprise these are selling like hot cakes and with no reviews ether.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 13, 2020)

I guess I should join the bandwagon and start trashing the R5 all over the internet for overheating...so more people will cancel their preorders and I can get mine quicker. LOL jk

I've ordered a few cameras as a pre-order and never had a challenge getting the camera very early. This is the first time I've actually been worried about receiving mine in a timely fashion. My goal is to have it in my hands ready to be put to work before I leave for my next race in St. Louis later this month...it does seem unlikely. But it would also mean that Adobe would have to provide support for the new files as well before I could use it to deliver images during the event. Come on, Canon! Make my dreams come true!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> I went with Samy's Camera for the tax free and 3% back. On the website it says that the card won't be charged until the item is shipped but my card was aleady charged?


Usually, they put in a test authorization, which is not actually a charge, but a confirmation that your card is good. Then, when they ship, they change the authorization to a actual charge. The same thing happens when you buy gas, the pump puts in a authorization for $75, but when you finish pumping, it charges the actual amount. That happens so quickly that you don't see it.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Jul 13, 2020)

Marketing at its finest. We knew there would be supply issues due to the current circumstances. I am hopeful that this camera is a success so we can get more awesome models down the pipeline.


----------



## docfrance (Jul 13, 2020)

I spoke with one of the big, direct retailers not named after an SA river and they still expect first shipments by the end of July, but they have no idea how many will be in that shipment. Moreover, they don't know when the next shipment will be made after that.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 13, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Well, I was going to say "you asked for it, you got it" but now it's "you asked for it, but you may not get it".(for a long time) When I saw the spec sheet, I knew this would explode in our faces. Most of us will now have to sit and watch all the YouTube reviews and have a melt down. Seriously, I am happy for Canon's success and patiently wait for that golden email- "you order has been shipped".
> * Short of an asteroid or comet smoking japan, we'll get through this*.


The way 2020 is going please do not temp fate


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 13, 2020)

there's preorders and then the returns.


----------



## magarity (Jul 13, 2020)

Argh! Stop pre ordering the grip at that outrageous price so it might come down a bit!


----------



## highdesertmesa (Jul 14, 2020)

StevenA said:


> Whelp. I pre-ordered the R5 kit at 5:05am on release morning. Hopefully most people just went for the body so my order won't be affected.
> 
> For everyone that didn't order early looks like if you wanted to it may be next year sometime before you get it.



Same here, ordered early. If you shop at Adorama, a few days early, put the temporary product pages into your Wishlist. They take down the pages the day before launch and then put them online right on the hour – but you can still move the item from your Wishlist into your cart sometimes. I was able to pre-order the 100-500 the night before and the R5 and grip about 20 minutes before the launch time.


----------



## deleteme (Jul 14, 2020)

TheJanster said:


> The pre-orders for the extenders are not by me... Still disappointed the extenders do not work with the 70-200. R5 and 6 sound awesome though. Wondering how big the difference between 85 2 and 70-200 2.8 is for portraits (not accounting for the macro capabilities)...


I used to own the 85 f1.8 and it was just a hair better at OOF backgrounds than the 70-200 f 2.8. I sold the 85 as I did not like being that close to the subject for a head and shoulders portrait. The 70-200 allowed a a lot more flexibility and very narrow DOF at 100mm up to 200 mm when shooting at 3.5 (so I did not miss focus).
IMO the 85 f2 could be very useful for low cost flexibility for the portrait or wedding shooter. The light weight beats the 70-200 like a drum.
It all depends what is important to you.

I need the flexibility of the zoom and the IQ was superb so I put up with the weight.


----------



## deleteme (Jul 14, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> I don't see the R5 as a legitimate successor of the 5D Mark IV, because it is not as DSLR and therefore should be a lot cheaper.
> 
> Sadly those high preorder numbers mean that the high price of that camera is okay. That makes a price drop unlikely for quite a while.


The R5 has a lot more capability built in than almost any DSLR.


----------



## steven choi (Jul 14, 2020)

We are in the middle of the pandemic and photographers are running out of cash. It is not the time for investing equipments. It is time for finding survive.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 14, 2020)

magarity said:


> Argh! Stop pre ordering the grip at that outrageous price so it might come down a bit!


The grip price for the 5DIV didn't come down much if at all. I wouldn't hold onto that hope.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 14, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> I guess I should join the bandwagon and start trashing the R5 all over the internet for overheating...so more people will cancel their preorders and I can get mine quicker. LOL jk
> 
> I've ordered a few cameras as a pre-order and never had a challenge getting the camera very early. This is the first time I've actually been worried about receiving mine in a timely fashion. My goal is to have it in my hands ready to be put to work before I leave for my next race in St. Louis later this month...it does seem unlikely. But it would also mean that Adobe would have to provide support for the new files as well before I could use it to deliver images during the event. Come on, Canon! Make my dreams come true!!


Noooooo. Don’t. Let them buy in droves and then dump their mint R5 bodies on a secondary market in pretty much unused condition But heavily discounted with a remainder of local Canon warranty.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 14, 2020)

docfrance said:


> I spoke with one of the big, direct retailers not named after an SA river and they still expect first shipments by the end of July, but they have no idea how many will be in that shipment. Moreover, they don't know when the next shipment will be made after that.


Not sure if things are the same in the UK as I've never pre ordered but I did this time. The retailer said I am 5th on the list and although that sounds OK, he has no idea how many units Canon will send them so whilst being 5th sounds OK they may only send 1 or 2 units. Hopefully not but the next few weeks are not going to be fun.


----------



## ildyria (Jul 14, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> I don't see the R5 as a legitimate successor of the 5D Mark IV, because it is not as DSLR and therefore should be a lot cheaper.


Even Canon says that it is the successor of the 5D. 



Skyscraperfan said:


> because it is not as DSLR and therefore should be a lot cheaper.


LOL WTF.


----------



## pmjm (Jul 14, 2020)

Preordered from Amazon due to the 5% back on my Amazon Visa and also because of the liberal return policy. I'm shoot video on a 1DX Mk II right now and other than the different crop factor I should be able to just plop the R5 in its place to try it out in my workflow. If the overheating is truly an issue for my use case, Amazon accepts returns without problems.

Does anyone know a way to check your spot in the preorder queue through Amazon?


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jul 14, 2020)

The mirror that can flip an amazing number of times per second in a burst has always been the reason why I accepted the high price of some DLSRs. The 1D X Mark III currently cost 7,299 Euros in Germany. So should we expect a similar price for the R1? That would be quite shocking.

High end watches are also very expensive because of the mechanics. You can't take away the most complicated piece of mechanics and still charge the same price.

Ai would also expect electric cars to be much cheaper than conventional cars. because they only need a very simply engine.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 14, 2020)

This is probably a very silly question but why would orders exceeding expectations affect supply?? Surely the number of units being produced and shipped to retailers was a fixed number controlled by current conditions long before any orders were made and even if numbers could be adjusted between the announcement on 09/07 and the 30th of July, having too many orders wouldn't have an effect on what could be produced??

I can understand and it makes sense that too many orders would mean some people will be disappointed as initial supply is limited & the last paragraph sort of says this.

Am I missing something?


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 14, 2020)

steven choi said:


> We are in the middle of the pandemic and photographers are running out of cash. It is not the time for investing equipments. It is time for finding survive.


I’m glad I’m on the top of a list and should get one from the first shipment. As to investing in equipment, I see this as the perfect time. Get the camera, get to know it’s features, get it configured, do what photography I can given the current pandemic, and then be ready to get back to business once there’s either an effective treatment or vaccine available.

And shame on Canon for not expecting a higher than usual demand. They’ve hyped the camera more than any other piece of equipment I can think of!


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 14, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> This is probably a very silly question but why would orders exceeding expectations affect supply?? Surely the number of units being produced and shipped to retailers was a fixed number controlled by current conditions long before any orders were made and even if numbers could be adjusted between the announcement on 09/07 and the 30th of July, having too many orders wouldn't have an effect on what could be produced??
> 
> I can understand and it makes sense that too many orders would mean some people will be disappointed as initial supply is limited & the last paragraph sort of says this.
> 
> Am I missing something?


You are correct. There appears to be some confusion between ”supply” and “availability”.


----------



## pmjm (Jul 14, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> This is probably a very silly question but why would orders exceeding expectations affect supply??



It really should say "initial supply." When you manufacture a flagship like the R5/R6, you want to estimate supply and overproduce by a certain number (the exact percentage varies based on the company and product), let's assume that in normal circumstances you overproduce by 25%. So now you have 125% of expected demand hitting the market. If your preorders met expectations perfectly, your retailers would immediately fulfill 80% of their initial shipment (100 divided by 125 = 80) and have the remaining 20% of units in stock to fill new orders until the next shipment.

But now, preorders greatly exceed what you've manufactured. You ship your 125% but it turns out demand was actually 150% of what you estimated. Now your entire production run is already sold and there are still preorders unfulfilled. Those unlucky preorders have to wait for the second manufacturing run and anybody new who wants a unit does too. It also makes it much more difficult to predict subsequent demand to calculate the size of that second batch.


----------



## pmjm (Jul 14, 2020)

JoeDavid said:


> then be ready to get back to business once there’s either an effective treatment or vaccine available.



Or do all your portraits with the socially-distant 600mm f/11!


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 14, 2020)

pmjm said:


> Or do all your portraits with the socially-distant 600mm f/11!


Wide open. Oh, wait


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 14, 2020)

pmjm said:


> It really should say "initial supply." When you manufacture a flagship like the R5/R6, you want to estimate supply and overproduce by a certain number (the exact percentage varies based on the company and product), let's assume that in normal circumstances you overproduce by 25%. So now you have 125% of expected demand hitting the market. If your preorders met expectations perfectly, your retailers would immediately fulfill 80% of their initial shipment (100 divided by 125 = 80) and have the remaining 20% of units in stock to fill new orders until the next shipment.
> 
> But now, preorders greatly exceed what you've manufactured. You ship your 125% but it turns out demand was actually 150% of what you estimated. Now your entire production run is already sold and there are still preorders unfulfilled. Those unlucky preorders have to wait for the second manufacturing run and anybody new who wants a unit does too. It also makes it much more difficult to predict subsequent demand to calculate the size of that second batch.


I'd love to know what the initial numbers are as my retailer says I am 5th on their list of orders so I have a nasty feeling I may not get one of the 1st tranche as I think numbers will initially be quite low even though my retailer is a reasonable size.


----------



## Hanley (Jul 14, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> I don't see the R5 as a legitimate successor of the 5D Mark IV, because it is not as DSLR and therefore should be a lot cheaper.
> 
> Sadly those high preorder numbers mean that the high price of that camera is okay. That makes a price drop unlikely for quite a while.



Canon said it was a successor to the 5D, however, I'm now starting to think they may have cocked up a little here, they clearly didn't check in with you first to see if you agree. That could backfire on them once you tell everyone the truth!!!


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jul 14, 2020)

Hanley said:


> Canon said it was a successor to the 5D, however, I'm now starting to think they may have cocked up a little here, they clearly didn't check in with you first to see if you agree. That could backfire on them once you tell everyone the truth!!!


A successor should always be an upgrade, but if you take away the mirror, the optical viewfinder and a lot of battery life, that is a big downgrade.


----------



## StevenA (Jul 14, 2020)

Hanley said:


> Canon said it was a successor to the 5D, however, I'm now starting to think they may have cocked up a little here, they clearly didn't check in with you first to see if you agree. That could backfire on them once you tell everyone the truth!!!



Where did Canon say it was the successor? If they did, they're giving mixed messages. Check out the thread "R5 NOT replacing 5DmIV?" in the EOS bodies forum.


----------



## Nick L (Jul 14, 2020)

I am really impressed with the spec of the R5, I am not really interested in video, like others I have probably shot an hour or two on my 5D in 7 years, I may wait for the high res version that is sure to come later this year or early 2021.

I am interested in an R5 or the R5s but come on Canon UK this camera is very overpriced in the UK, in the USA with say 7% tax the camera is $4172 dollars, whilst in the UK using a $1.25 exchange rate means the UK camera in £5271 dollars, I agree the US market is huge but this is not right.

I have never bought from the grey market but I suspect I will later this year as the R5 does look like the best so far!!!


----------



## Jstnelson (Jul 15, 2020)

I just received an email from Amazon with a delivery update on my R5

August 11th-September 3rd  

I ordered a minute or 2 after it was listed on Amazon.


----------



## StevenA (Jul 15, 2020)

Jstnelson said:


> I just received an email from Amazon with a delivery update on my R5
> 
> August 11th-September 3rd
> 
> I ordered a minute or 2 after it was listed on Amazon.



Hmm. I ordered from Amazon about 5:05am on the morning of release. I just checked and I don't have an email like that. I went to Amazon's website and checked my order history and it still shows a release date of July 30. There is now a button that says 'change shipping speed', which I clicked and it presented me with a window with a single choice to confirm 2 day shipping (prime membership).

Seems like I'm good to go? Are you a prime member?


----------



## Jstnelson (Jul 15, 2020)

StevenA said:


> Hmm. I ordered from Amazon about 5:05am on the morning of release. I just checked and I don't have an email like that. I went to Amazon's website and checked my order history and it still shows a release date of July 30. There is now a button that says 'change shipping speed', which I clicked and it presented me with a window with a single choice to confirm 2 day shipping (prime membership).
> 
> Seems like I'm good to go? Are you a prime member?


Yea, I'm a Prime member with 2 day shipping as my speed. Mine still shows it will be released on July 30th but my delivery date went from "We'll email you when we have an expected delivery date" to "August 11th-September 3rd"


----------



## Jstnelson (Jul 15, 2020)

Jstnelson said:


> Yea, I'm a Prime member with 2 day shipping as my speed. Mine still shows it will be released on July 30th but my delivery date went from "We'll email you when we have an expected delivery date" to "August 11th-September 3rd"


My BG-R10 Grip still shows:

Pre-ordered
We will email you when we have an estimated delivery date.

R5 shows:

Arriving Aug 11 - Sep 3


----------



## StevenA (Jul 15, 2020)

Jstnelson said:


> Yea, I'm a Prime member with 2 day shipping as my speed. Mine still shows it will be released on July 30th but my delivery date went from "We'll email you when we have an expected delivery date" to "August 11th-September 3rd"



I still have "We'll email you when we have an expected delivery date" .

I don't know whether to read your update as bad or good. I mean at least you have a timeframe.


----------



## Jstnelson (Jul 15, 2020)

StevenA said:


> I still have "We'll email you when we have an expected delivery date" .
> 
> I don't know whether to read your update as bad or good. I mean at least you have a timeframe.


True, I can deal with August 11th but if it's September 3rd or later I dunno if I'm gonna last that long lol


----------



## lac__ (Jul 15, 2020)

Jstnelson said:


> I just received an email from Amazon with a delivery update on my R5
> 
> August 11th-September 3rd
> 
> I ordered a minute or 2 after it was listed on Amazon.



Same here, except I didn't pre-order until yesterday (7/13) night. Status changed to August 11 - Sep 3 a few hours ago.


----------



## pmjm (Jul 15, 2020)

Jstnelson said:


> Yea, I'm a Prime member with 2 day shipping as my speed. Mine still shows it will be released on July 30th but my delivery date went from "We'll email you when we have an expected delivery date" to "August 11th-September 3rd"



I got an email from them giving me the same window. I placed my preorder within the first 10 minutes.


----------



## Patlezinc (Jul 15, 2020)

Even Canon France is indicating « out of stock »...
i dont think Amazon will be the first to be served anyway. I took mine in a photo store. fingers crossed


----------



## Paul Nordin (Jul 15, 2020)

StevenA said:


> Whelp. I pre-ordered the R5 kit at 5:05am on release morning. Hopefully most people just went for the body so my order won't be affected.
> 
> For everyone that didn't order early looks like if you wanted to it may be next year sometime before you get it.



I just checked and my order is timestamped at 5:01am. So now you'll know who to blame if you don't end up in the first wave! LOL


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 16, 2020)

pmjm said:


> I got an email from them giving me the same window. I placed my preorder within the first 10 minutes.


Good to know, thanks. We'll see. Hopefully they are just sandbagging the delivery dates. But 5% off a $4000 camera is not a small amount of cash, so I'm content to wait a little while if that's what it takes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2020)

I broke down and ordered one today. I don't particularly care if mine is in the first wave or not. I've put my 5D MK IV up for sale, but am holding on to my R for now. I have a 30 day window to return the camera if I don't like it, but I doubt that would be the case. I have plenty of EF "L" lenses, so I'm not yet going for a RF. I broke down and bought a RF 35mm refurb when they were on sale.


----------



## kimster (Jul 16, 2020)

I heard from B&H that I am in the first drop and that the delivery is pushed back to September 1. My order was time stamped at 8:08 am EST


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 16, 2020)

I got a call from my pre-order store today. They wanted to know if I was a CPS member so I gave them my #. It sounds like Canon Canada are giving priority to CPS members.


----------



## Patlezinc (Jul 16, 2020)

kimster said:


> I heard from B&H that I am in the first drop and that the delivery is pushed back to September 1. My order was time stamped at 8:08 am EST


perhaps they were talking about the R6 by mistake? Their website mentions 1st of september only for this one.


----------



## Patlezinc (Jul 16, 2020)

When you order the R5 on Canon Australia store : Shipping From: 30/09/2020


----------



## tbintb (Jul 16, 2020)

kimster said:


> I heard from B&H that I am in the first drop and that the delivery is pushed back to September 1. My order was time stamped at 8:08 am EST



Just curious, is this for the R5 or R6? I ordered the R5 in the first 5 minutes but I have not heard anything from B&H yet.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 16, 2020)

I think B&H reps (along with every other stores staff) don't really know for sure when exact delivery will ultimately be, nor in what volume they will actually arrive. If there truly are still no production units being tested in the wild at this time (and we don't really know that, do we?), I suspect that initial deliveries will be delayed for some period of time. While I am hopeful that the R5 will begin shipping as expected the end of July, I won't be surprised at all if that doesn't happen.


----------



## Patlezinc (Jul 16, 2020)

I guess that 2 weeks before the date, Canon should be able to warn us (and dealers) if the R5 will come or not.
What I see is that all official European Canon stores have cancelled the preorder option for the R5.
For main french stores, date is still 30th of July. Canon should really clarify things. I have 4499€ sent to a dealer and if I get mine in October it is not really nice... (and it is worse when you have sold your R to buythe R5 )


----------



## deleteme (Jul 17, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> The mirror that can flip an amazing number of times per second in a burst has always been the reason why I accepted the high price of some DLSRs. The 1D X Mark III currently cost 7,299 Euros in Germany. So should we expect a similar price for the R1? That would be quite shocking.
> 
> High end watches are also very expensive because of the mechanics. You can't take away the most complicated piece of mechanics and still charge the same price.
> 
> Ai would also expect electric cars to be much cheaper than conventional cars. because they only need a very simply engine.


The price of a MILC vs. DSLR is not an equal comparison.
The R&D cost to develop a new camera body and lens line is significant and spread over a declining number sales. They are also paying for a global distribution and support system. Repair parts inventory,
global marketing efforts and warranty support. The materials on a given product are almost trivial.
Yes, they don't pay for a mirror but they are paying for a ton of ground up components and basically betting the company on the next product.
As for EVs the batteries are the greatest cost at the moment. When that drops they will be competitive with gas engined cars. However, the same things applies where a proper EV is engineered from the ground up. The huge investment has to be re-couped over ever smaller volumes of sales. This is also why pickups are beloved by Detroit as they have been only incrementally upgraded since the 1930's while maintaining a huge profit margin. Ladder frame, solid axles rectangular steel bed and engines with some having a direct line of development from the 1950's.
Given the debt level of the young grads, the potential sales of cars in the future is bleak. Average loan terms are now at 72 months.


----------



## steven choi (Jul 17, 2020)

And the end of pandemic, there would be a newer camera. Or maybe, there is no chance to use your new camera due to endless pandemic.


----------



## puffo25 (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi all, I am a bit unsure which camera to buy, the R5 or R6. I use the camera mainly for landscape, fine art photography, shooting in low light conditions during special events, street sceneries. I do NOT make weddings nor studio/commercial images, nor much interested in making films.
I understand that the R6 has a smaller sensor but a better dynamic range and can shoot up to 100.000 ISO ....
In one way I prefer the R5 because: better weather sealing, larger sensor, somehow built a bit better, larger screen, etc.... But the fact that the R6 cost less, and might render better in low light conditions (and make more sequential shoots and longer battery...), it might take me to the R6. But again I am confused.
I did not see yet any quality test of images side by side in normal conditions, high iso and low light to make a final judgment. What might be your personal suggestion between the 2 bodies?
TIA.
Andrea


----------



## ildyria (Jul 17, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> I understand that the R6 has a smaller sensor but a better dynamic range and can shoot up to 100.000 ISO ....


The R6 has the SAME SIZE sensor as the R5, what changes is the resolution; Shooting up to 100.000 ISO is madness. When I shoot sport in very low light (shutter up to 1/800 indoor), I sometimes bump up to 12 800, but I never go above. Then it is noisy has hell and you start to lose colors.

You can also see it in another way: from the R5 you can down sample to get the same resolution as the R6. I have a friend who has the a7RIV, he never complained about high ISO performances, so I'm not worried about the R5 in that case.

I also shoot Landscapes and Fine Art, I am looking forward to the R5.


----------



## puffo25 (Jul 18, 2020)

ildyria said:


> The R6 has the SAME SIZE sensor as the R5, what changes is the resolution; Shooting up to 100.000 ISO is madness. When I shoot sport in very low light (shutter up to 1/800 indoor), I sometimes bump up to 12 800, but I never go above. Then it is noisy has hell and you start to lose colors.
> 
> You can also see it in another way: from the R5 you can down sample to get the same resolution as the R6. I have a friend who has the a7RIV, he never complained about high ISO performances, so I'm not worried about the R5 in that case.
> 
> I also shoot Landscapes and Fine Art, I am looking forward to the R5.



Thanks about the reply.... I am also in favour of the R5..... However I read that in terms of low light image capture and in terms of EV /dynamic range, the R6 might have a slightly better results (slight mean R6 has 6,5 stops tolrenace vs 6.0 stops of the R5 ... About low light pictures did not see yet any side by side result)....


----------



## WriteLight (Jul 18, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Thanks about the reply.... I am also in favour of the R5..... However I read that in terms of low light image capture and in terms of EV /dynamic range, the R6 might have a slightly better results (slight mean R6 has 6,5 stops tolrenace vs 6.0 stops of the R5 ... About low light pictures did not see yet any side by side result)....


The R5 has been reported by Canon to improve on the Dynamic Range of the Canon R (5DIV sensor) by a full stop. That is incredible. It will be very close in low light to the R6, probably indistinguishable. For these reasons I have pre-ordered the R5.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 18, 2020)

WriteLight said:


> The R5 has been reported by Canon to improve on the Dynamic Range of the Canon R (5DIV sensor) by a full stop. That is incredible. It will be very close in low light to the R6, probably indistinguishable. For these reasons I have pre-ordered the R5.


Do they mean RAW files have 1 stop more DR or out of camera jpegs are better, normally they refer to the later.

Why wouldn’t it be the same as the R6?


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 18, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Do they mean RAW files have 1 stop more DR or out of camera jpegs are better, normally they refer to the later.
> 
> Why wouldn’t it be the same as the R6?


Rudy keeps saying that the ‘effective DR’ is one stop better, which sounds like the usual improvement in jpeg noise reduction that comes with a new digic.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 18, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Rudy keeps saying that the ‘effective DR’ is one stop better, which sounds like the usual improvement in jpeg noise reduction that comes with a new digic.


Exactly. I wish people would stop getting excited about rumored reports of meaningful DR improvements, especially at high iso values,


----------



## puffo25 (Jul 19, 2020)

So, in conclusion, 


privatebydesign said:


> Do they mean RAW files have 1 stop more DR or out of camera jpegs are better, normally they refer to the later.
> 
> Why wouldn’t it be the same as the R6?



Hi, so in conclusion, for either raw or/and jpeg files, -in low light conditions-, the R5 should perform the same at the R6 in terms of dynamic range and noise/overall image quality?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 19, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> So, in conclusion,
> 
> 
> Hi, so in conclusion, for either raw or/and jpeg files, -in low light conditions-, the R5 should perform the same at the R6 in terms of dynamic range and noise/overall image quality?


Well within half a stop of iso when normalized, that is when viewed at the same output size, yes, they will be essentially the same if we go by every other generation sensor for the last ten years.

And don’t forget we already have the core results for the R6 as it shares the 1DX III sensor and there is no high iso improvement from that over the 5D IV.






__





Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting






photonstophotos.net


----------



## puffo25 (Jul 19, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Well within half a stop of iso when normalized, that is when viewed at the same output size, yes, they will be essentially the same if we go by every other generation sensor for the last ten years.
> 
> And don’t forget we already have the core results for the R6 as it shares the 1DX III sensor and there is no high iso improvement from that over the 5D IV.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great remarks. Overall speaking, *privatebydesign, do you suggest to buy at the end the R5?
Thanks in advance.
Andrea*


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 19, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Thanks for the great remarks. Overall speaking, *privatebydesign, do you suggest to buy at the end the R5?
> Thanks in advance.
> Andrea*


Hi Andrea, it depends entirely on what you want from a camera. I would say if you are going to buy one or the other don't base your decision on the high iso performance difference. Personally I am interested in an R5 but that is because it compliments the capabilities and functionality of my DSLR's much better than the R6.

I'd say the core difference for photographers is the MP, do you want or need 45 or is 20 enough? If video is your thing are you actually creating regular content reliably or do you want to push the edges of what is available in the form factor? If the former the R6 seems a better buy, if the latter then the R5 is the obvious choice. 

But the price difference can buy you another lens so even if you have the money for the R5 I'd say think about what you actually want and need because the choice isn't as straight forwards as one body against the other, it is a case of one body and lens against a body only.


----------



## puffo25 (Jul 19, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Hi Andrea, it depends entirely on what you want from a camera. I would say if you are going to buy one or the other don't base your decision on the high iso performance difference. Personally I am interested in an R5 but that is because it compliments the capabilities and functionality of my DSLR's much better than the R6.
> 
> I'd say the core difference for photographers is the MP, do you want or need 45 or is 20 enough? If video is your thing are you actually creating regular content reliably or do you want to push the edges of what is available in the form factor? If the former the R6 seems a better buy, if the latter then the R5 is the obvious choice.
> 
> But the price difference can buy you another lens so even if you have the money for the R5 I'd say think about what you actually want and need because the choice isn't as straight forwards as one body against the other, it is a case of one body and lens against a body only.



True, you are perfectly correct. My main and top preference, as I own already an Olympus Pen-F is to buy a high end digital camera. Earlier I was thinking about the 5D Mark IV but recently I have decided to invest on the RF prime lenses as they seams to perform better in terms of quality vs the EF.... And so I have decided to go for the R system. 45 vs 20 megs sensor is not much difference yet as I do not plan to make larger prints or billboards. I am a semi-professional photographer coming from the 1D Mark III and 5D Mark II ecosystem. My main photo is: street photography, landscape, nature and travel with a bit interest on events. Recently I felt in love with night/astro photography, making time laps or just taking pictures of the aurora borealis...
Probably overall speaking the R5 might be at the end a better choice also because better built quality, better water proof and other small/big differences over the R6.
Again I do NOT care much about video today and even in the future (just making 4/8k time laps movies will be interesting to me).
I do thank you so much again for your support and hints.
At the end I will probably buy the R5
Andrea from Italy


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 19, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> True, you are perfectly correct. My main and top preference, as I own already an Olympus Pen-F is to buy a high end digital camera. Earlier I was thinking about the 5D Mark IV but recently I have decided to invest on the RF prime lenses as they seams to perform better in terms of quality vs the EF.... And so I have decided to go for the R system. 45 vs 20 megs sensor is not much difference yet as I do not plan to make larger prints or billboards. I am a semi-professional photographer coming from the 1D Mark III and 5D Mark II ecosystem. My main photo is: street photography, landscape, nature and travel with a bit interest on events. Recently I felt in love with night/astro photography, making time laps or just taking pictures of the aurora borealis...
> Probably overall speaking the R5 might be at the end a better choice also because better built quality, better water proof and other small/big differences over the R6.
> Again I do NOT care much about video today and even in the future (just making 4/8k time laps movies will be interesting to me).
> I do thank you so much again for your support and hints.
> ...


If a 5D IV was your obvious next purchase progression then it seems to me the R5 is the logical replacement for that. It is certainly going to give you better results than the R6 for your landscapes and nature images, and depending on your style of travel images probably those as well. The R6 would be my preference for street and events which seem less important to you anyway. I'm pretty sure few people are going to regret their purchases of either but the R5 sounds like a more logical fit for you.


----------



## puffo25 (Jul 19, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> If a 5D IV was your obvious next purchase progression then it seems to me the R5 is the logical replacement for that. It is certainly going to give you better results than the R6 for your landscapes and nature images, and depending on your style of travel images probably those as well. The R6 would be my preference for street and events which seem less important to you anyway. I'm pretty sure few people are going to regret their purchases of either but the R5 sounds like a more logical fit for you.



Many thanks indeed. I wish you a great week.!


----------



## SweetMoses (Jul 22, 2020)

Is there any way to find out where one is on B&H’s preorder list for the R5?


----------



## HenryL (Jul 22, 2020)

SweetMoses said:


> Is there any way to find out where one is on B&H’s preorder list for the R5?


On the 31st, if you get a tracking number, then you are in the first batch. 
Sorry, couldn’t resist, but no there is no way to know.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 22, 2020)

HenryL said:


> On the 31st, if you get a tracking number, then you are in the first batch.
> Sorry, couldn’t resist, but no there is no way to know.



In the past I've received a tracking number on the day *before* the launch date, so it depends on the amount of stock and if the store is willing to exploit the loophole in the embargo that allows that.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2020)

SweetMoses said:


> Is there any way to find out where one is on B&H’s preorder list for the R5?


You may have went up one spot. I cancelled my order. Covid-19 is getting really bad here, I'm among the very venerable, so I decided to wait. I'm camera poor already, so no immediate need except to play with at home.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 22, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You may have went up one spot. I cancelled my order. Covid-19 is getting really bad here, I'm among the very venerable, so I decided to wait. I'm camera poor already, so no immediate need except to play with at home.


Stay safe. We are seeing spikes in BC (Canada) as well.


----------



## SweetMoses (Jul 22, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You may have went up one spot. I cancelled my order. Covid-19 is getting really bad here, I'm among the very venerable, so I decided to wait. I'm camera poor already, so no immediate need except to play with at home.


Sorry to hear that. Best of luck and stay safe!


----------



## vjlex (Jul 22, 2020)

kimster said:


> I heard from B&H that I am in the first drop and that the delivery is pushed back to September 1. My order was time stamped at 8:08 am EST


Could you clarify whether this was for the R5 or R6? Kit or body only?


----------



## crevdog (Jul 23, 2020)

shunsai said:


> Could you clarify whether this was for the R5 or R6? Kit or body only?



The BH rep was confusing it with the R6 - if the R5 got pushed back to Sept 1 you would have read 1000 posts about it and it would be all over twitter, FB, and YouTube. With the amount of people who ordered from BH, you would have also heard it from about 200 people in the first hour.


----------



## spyder93090 (Jul 24, 2020)

Alright, help me out CR.

I placed my B&H order for an R5 at 6:38am (PST) on announcement day with my PayBoo card so I'm thinking I'll be in the first, maybe second batch.

I later found out that my company participates in the Canon EPP so I got it for $3900 out the door as well *but* I didn't place that order until 7/19/20 *but* I did place it with my Chase Sapphire Reserve so I'll get like an extra $60 in travel points, an extra year of warranty, and 4 months of purchase protection (loss, theft, or damage) - none of which you get with PayBoo except for the tax-free savings.

Should I stick with my B&H order and not risk having to wait possibly 2-3 mos. for my Canon order but not get the additional protection?
Or should I just cancel my B&H order and keep the additional protections but just wait around awhile for the R5? I already bought the RF 50mm f/1.2, 256GB CFE, and just sold my 5D4 ...
Or should I keep the B&H R5 and try to sell it for ~$3900 locally when my Canon order comes in?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2020)

spyder93090 said:


> Alright, help me out CR.
> 
> I placed my B&H order for an R5 at 6:38am (PST) on announcement day with my PayBoo card so I'm thinking I'll be in the first, maybe second batch.
> 
> ...


Personal;y I’d get them both and sell the B&H one without opening it. But that’s just me.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 24, 2020)

spyder93090 said:


> Alright, help me out CR.
> 
> I placed my B&H order for an R5 at 6:38am (PST) on announcement day with my PayBoo card so I'm thinking I'll be in the first, maybe second batch.
> 
> ...



I would chose the better deal and wait. I don't believe it will take a very long time for additional batches to show up.

Personally, I just cancelled a preorder for better deal, not knowing when exactly I might get it (but hoping for the best)... but $430-ish off was hard to pass up.


----------



## spyder93090 (Jul 27, 2020)

Take this with a huge block of salt, chatted with Canon Live Chat regarding shipment dates and _supposedly_ still slated to ship out 7/30 for orders. She stated that "if there were any anticipated delays, the product page would be updated" (a la Apple) but that's probably the response they're told to give. 

Also, FWIW, Canon EPP pre-orders don't get any priority in case anybody was curious - I guess they figure the discount is enough.


----------



## crevdog (Jul 27, 2020)

spyder93090 said:


> Take this with a huge block of salt, chatted with Canon Live Chat regarding shipment dates and _supposedly_ still slated to ship out 7/30 for orders. She stated that "if there were any anticipated delays, the product page would be updated" (a la Apple) but that's probably the response they're told to give.
> 
> Also, FWIW, Canon EPP pre-orders don't get any priority in case anybody was curious - I guess they figure the discount is enough.



With the press they are getting (not great) the last thing they should want to happen is a delay in shipment of any sort and have a bunch of angry folks who pre-ordered being told the week of release that their camera is delayed. More importantly, I would think it would be in there best interest to just release the camera as soon as possible before more people cancel their orders off of knee jerk reactions from YouTube videos or cancel and go with the A7S3 being announced tomorrow. I am not going to argue if folks that cancel are right or wrong, just saying from a business perspective - canon should hurry and get this out the door before they lose sales.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 27, 2020)

Just got off the phone with my local store and it sounds like I will be getting one of the units they have coming in. CPS members are getting priority for the first time since I have been a member of CPS (Standard thing with Sony and Nikon). 

Hope to pick it up Friday. 

They are still getting lots of Pre-Orders and sounds like they are going to have only a few units this week and a few more early Aug, then they do not know when the 3rd shipment will come. Sounds like they have about 60 pre-orders._ Note to pre-order you have to put 25% down so in Canada(BC) that is $1350_

They also said no one had canceled yet


----------



## Jstnelson (Jul 27, 2020)

I preordered my R5 and battery grip from Amazon within a couple minutes of preorders opening up and my delivery estimate has been September 3. They both just now changed to August 3rd.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ve cancelled my Pre order also, it’s way to many unknowns about how the R5 will actually perform. For those of you who doesn’t know, I bought one of the ten first 1d3’s in my country and it turned out be one of my most regrettable purchases and seeing all the if’s and but’s and maybe’s with the R5, I’d rather wait and see...


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 28, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I’ve cancelled my Pre order also, it’s way to many unknowns about how the R5 will actually perform. For those of you who doesn’t know, I bought one of the ten first 1d3’s in my country and it turned out be one of my most regrettable purchases and seeing all the if’s and but’s and maybe’s with the R5, I’d rather wait and see...


Never a wrong decision to wait and get more info, Camera will still be there if when you decide it is for you.

Lots of us will be testing it for you (I will send you a bill  )


----------



## SteveC (Jul 28, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Never a wrong decision to wait and get more info, Camera will still be there if when you decide it is for you.



Aren't you assuming the warehouse doesn't burn down because someone left an R5 powered up by accident?

(And yes, that's intended to be a joke.)


----------



## SweetMoses (Jul 28, 2020)

My b&h order status for the R5 (body only) changed from backordered to new order this evening. Hope that means I’m in the first drop!!!! I feel like it’s Christmas in July!!!


----------



## spyder93090 (Jul 28, 2020)

Just got this email from Canon:


_



Your pre-order is expected to ship from our warehouse in approximately 48 - 72 hours.

As a reminder, the estimated ship date is not a guarantee of shipment. All pre-order shipment dates are approximate and subject to change without prior notice. Once the order ships, your payment will be processed and you will receive another e-mail with shipment and tracking information.

Click to expand...

_
Probably automatically tied to the shipping date on the Canon website though ...

No change on my B&H order placed at 6:38am (PST), still "backordered "


----------



## pmjm (Jul 28, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Good to know, thanks. We'll see. Hopefully they are just sandbagging the delivery dates. But 5% off a $4000 camera is not a small amount of cash, so I'm content to wait a little while if that's what it takes.



Just got another email from Amazon updating my delivery date to August 3rd. So it looks like it will actually ship the 31st or the 1st in that first batch. Yay!


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 28, 2020)

pmjm said:


> Just got another email from Amazon updating my delivery date to August 3rd. So it looks like it will actually ship the 31st or the 1st in that first batch. Yay!


Dang! I got no such email like that. Mine still says arriving Aug 11 - Sep 3. Looks like I didn't make the first boat. Hopefully soon after. That's fine. Not a lot to take photos of these days anyway. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## spyder93090 (Jul 28, 2020)

Here's the most active unofficial pre-order thread on Reddit so far if anybody is interested:


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 28, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Dang! I got no such email like that. Mine still says arriving Aug 11 - Sep 3. Looks like I didn't make the first boat. Hopefully soon after. That's fine. Not a lot to take photos of these days anyway. Hope you enjoy it.


Nevermind, just got the email from Amazon this morning estimating an Aug 3 arrival.  

For reference, I ordered it the morning of the youtube premiere, at about 9am eastern time.


----------



## SweetMoses (Jul 29, 2020)

My R5 ordered through B&H shipped and should be delivered tomorrow!! Yay!


----------



## tbintb (Jul 29, 2020)

SweetMoses said:


> My R5 ordered through B&H shipped and should be delivered tomorrow!! Yay!


That’s great! Mine was also at B&H, and says “order in progress”. When I called, the automated message for my order says expected delivery August 4. Not sure why, but I’m ok with that.


----------



## SweetMoses (Jul 29, 2020)

tbintb said:


> That’s great! Mine was also at B&H, and says “order in progress”. When I called, the automated message for my order says expected delivery August 4. Not sure why, but I’m ok with that.


You might get yours tomorrow too. I’m willing to bet it says that because today starts a holiday for them till tomorrow and they’re closed Saturday and don’t ship Sunday.


----------



## tbintb (Jul 29, 2020)

SweetMoses said:


> You might get yours tomorrow too. I’m willing to bet it says that because today starts a holiday for them till tomorrow and they’re closed Saturday and don’t ship Sunday.


I just received an email that it has shipped as well. Time to play with our New Christmas-in-July toys.


----------



## SweetMoses (Jul 29, 2020)

tbintb said:


> I just received an email that it has shipped as well. Time to play with our New Christmas-in-July toys.


I can’t wait!!! So excited!!!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

Just gotta remember the camera I pick up at 10:00:01 MDT tomorrow will be a brick...until I can get the battery charged.


----------



## SweetMoses (Jul 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Just gotta remember the camera I pick up at 10:00:01 MDT tomorrow will be a brick...until I can get the battery charged.


Hope you have extra batteries. I hear this camera drains them QUICK. I have 5 charged and waiting.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

SweetMoses said:


> Hope you have extra batteries. I hear this camera drains them QUICK. I have 5 charged and waiting.



Nope, this is my first full frame, and my first camera to use anything like an LPE6. Thus, I own no spare batteries and no charger. I just called the shop thinking I could buy an LPE6NH this afternoon and charge it tonight...but A) they have none and B) I realized while I was on hold as he looked, that I don't have the charger.

It's odd that this battery is cheaper than the LP-E6N.

Hmm, I might know someone who has an LP-E6 I can borrow...


----------



## Nelu (Jul 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Nope, this is my first full frame, and my first camera to use anything like an LPE6. Thus, I own no spare batteries and no charger. I just called the shop thinking I could buy an LPE6NH this afternoon and charge it tonight...but A) they have none and B) I realized while I was on hold as he looked, that I don't have the charger.
> 
> It's odd that this battery is cheaper than the LP-E6N.
> 
> Hmm, I might know someone who has an LP-E6 I can borrow...


Steve, I'm afraid I have some bad news for you.
You're not supposed to touch the camera for three days, due to possible COVID-19 contamination.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

Nelu said:


> Steve, I'm afraid I have some bad news for you.
> You're not supposed to touch the camera for three days, due to possible COVID-19 contamination.




Gosh, I guess I had better cancel my preorder then!!

(/sarc)


----------



## pmjm (Jul 31, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Nevermind, just got the email from Amazon this morning estimating an Aug 3 arrival.
> 
> For reference, I ordered it the morning of the youtube premiere, at about 9am eastern time.


Congrats! Amazon charged my card today and says I should have it in my hands sometime Friday the 31st. Unfortunately my Atomos Ninja won't be here until next week so I'm not gonna be able to fully put it through its paces until then.


----------



## lac__ (Jul 31, 2020)

After calling probably 30 places this morning, I managed to find an unspoken for R5 kit about an hour and a half away today. After hearing how long a second batch might take, I bit the bullet and got. Just need to figure out how to get rid of this 24-105 f/4


----------

